# Hi guys, please give me some advice.



## joe123 (Jun 10, 2009)

hi again, 
well here it goes..

i originally come from england ... this really hard and confusing situation im in. (i just need some advice and help).


in August time i was moved to mexico because of my parents work wasnt doing so well, so we all decided to take this step on moving to mexico. at this time i had just finished school and got my GCSE'S, ok so we move to mexico, i was notified that it will be dificult for me because of my age i am 17 years of age. 

i was put into a high school mainly to learn spanish and now its coming to the next semestra,at this point im really getting tired and really stressed.
i have only now just found out that my gcse's would work in mexico and really frustrated on what i want to do as my career I really need some help and advice, i have had alot of experience in the work industry in england but in mexico i dont have a clue.

ive have asked alot of peoples opinions to tell me what they think would be a good future job for me but i get the same answer they dont know much and i cannot decide what career i want to do.

the name of the place of where i live is called saltillo and that its not far away from monterrey.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Oil industry.

If Mexico is going to be your home that may be interesting. Geophysics in particular is in a lot of demand by the different Mexican companies that work with PEMEX, but Geology is equally good, and these skills can be used anywhere else in the world (where there is some oil or gas).

Your school should have a department to help with this kind of advice (Orientacion Vocacional), otherwise Universities in your region should provide this service.

What do you like? There is no point in doing something where you are going to feel miserable just on the expectation that it will be easy to get a job. 

It is also important to know where where do you intend to settle, Law for example is not really transferable, Medicine requires lots of certification when you move to a different country, other fields, like IT, will not even care if you have an University degree, Geophysics and Geology transfer quite well since the oil and gas industry is quite standardised globally.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your migratory status isn't mentioned. You will have to first, find the job and then, get the employer to support your application for working permission on your visa. None of it will be easy until you are very fluent in Spanish. If your plan is to stay in Mexico, I would suggest that you obtain FM2 immigration status as soon as possible. Then, after five years, you will be eligible to apply for either 'inmigrado' or naturalization. As such, you will have no restrictions on job hunting, owning property near borders or coasts, annual renewal fees, etc. Good luck and welcome to the forum. I'm sure others in your area will offer many useful suggestions.


----------



## joe123 (Jun 10, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your migratory status isn't mentioned. You will have to first, find the job and then, get the employer to support your application for working permission on your visa. None of it will be easy until you are very fluent in Spanish. If your plan is to stay in Mexico, I would suggest that you obtain FM2 immigration status as soon as possible. Then, after five years, you will be eligible to apply for either 'inmigrado' or naturalization. As such, you will have no restrictions on job hunting, owning property near borders or coasts, annual renewal fees, etc. Good luck and welcome to the forum. I'm sure others in your area will offer many useful suggestions.


coming back to this situation i didnt mention and forgot to that i do obtain a FM3 and that i do speak alot of spanish, however i do like at what ive come across is Industrial and Systems Engineering or Mechatronics Engineering. but the thing is i actually have no work experience over here and really dont have any clue on what is a good working enviroment or not so good work over here. basically im just a little bit worried if i do take these steps and then find out later on that its not so good. this would be really hard for me and mostly wasting my time and effort. 

thanks again for your opinion, it really was useful if theres anything else you would like to add it would be most appreciated


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What is your native language? I'm having a bit of trouble with your English and don't quite understand what you are asking. You may want to explore the possibility of visiting a local university's vocational assistance office, with the option of taking some courses to advance your qualifications, and/or using the internet to explore job opportunities. Few of us here are able to do more than offer that type of suggestion. As a neophyte, you will have to take what you can find, gain experience and improve your language skills in both English and Spanish. That done, you will be in a better position to prepare your first resumé and sit for whatever interviews you can arrange. Face to face interviews are very important, especially in Mexico; as are 'connections.'


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

joe123 said:


> coming back to this situation i didnt mention and forgot to that i do obtain a FM3 and that i do speak alot of spanish, however i do like at what ive come across is Industrial and Systems Engineering or Mechatronics Engineering. but the thing is i actually have no work experience over here and really dont have any clue on what is a good working enviroment or not so good work over here. basically im just a little bit worried if i do take these steps and then find out later on that its not so good. this would be really hard for me and mostly wasting my time and effort.
> 
> thanks again for your opinion, it really was useful if theres anything else you would like to add it would be most appreciated



You mentioned earlier you have lots of experience, but you are at most 18! You can't have too much experience!

What do you want to know about exactly? What to study? Or where to work?

A good working environment is different things to different people, but in industrial settings you want a place where security is taken seriously and people are allowed to rest in order to avoid accidents.

You have to sit down and think exactly what you want to ask, so far you have been unclear and it is difficult to discern what exactly is what you want to know ....


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know ANY 18yr olds, that know what career path they want to follow at such a young age (It wasn't until i was 29 that i knew what I was good at). One thing you can do (assuming you're not looking at a University education either in Mex or the UK) is get your CV ready and approach to as many temping agencies as you can in DF - get some admin experience under your belt (yes, it will be low paid and boring but you have to start somewhere) 

OR, visit the British consulate there and ask them for a list of all UK companies operating in Mexico City - you can then contact them one by one, to see if they have any apprenticeship schemes running.
I did this many years ago when i first arrived in Guadalajara - but all the companies are concentrated in Mex City, so I know for sure you'll have at least 20 companies to contact. 

Good luck.


----------



## joe123 (Jun 10, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> What is your native language? I'm having a bit of trouble with your English and don't quite understand what you are asking. You may want to explore the possibility of visiting a local university's vocational assistance office, with the option of taking some courses to advance your qualifications, and/or using the internet to explore job opportunities. Few of us here are able to do more than offer that type of suggestion. As a neophyte, you will have to take what you can find, gain experience and improve your language skills in both English and Spanish. That done, you will be in a better position to prepare your first resumé and sit for whatever interviews you can arrange. Face to face interviews are very important, especially in Mexico; as are 'connections.'


opps im sorry if u dont understand me but im sure you know where im going, im english but i think its how im typing at the minute, im using my ipod touch, also really nervous on how to express myself.

as you can tell i dont do this much im just really currious on what i want to do.

thanks for your advice


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> What is your native language? I'm having a bit of trouble with your English and don't quite understand what you are asking.


I think you're suffering from a generational gap rather than a language one!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps that, and having been a teacher. I wouldn't hire anyone who doesn't write properly for anything above unskilled manual labor. It simply indicates, to me, a lack of dedication to one's own development and I would worry about the dedication to an employer's interests. Oh well!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Perhaps that, and having been a teacher. I wouldn't hire anyone who doesn't write properly for anything above unskilled manual labor. It simply indicates, to me, a lack of dedication to one's own development and I would worry about the dedication to an employer's interests. Oh well!


But if you were the HR manager, the company would then be full of nothing but old farts like you and me!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could be right. However, we wouldn't be spending time surfing the web on the office computer; we might actually be working loyally and improving the economy by paying our own way, not building up debt financing everything. You and I got an education, then a career, not just a 'job' with the expectation of it being temporary. Times have changed, we're dinosaurs and will be gone when the sky falls in the next time.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

